# International City



## CVDS (May 10, 2011)

What cluster of International City do you think is the best. I know I read somewhere that International City is not really a good place- but it is near my School and Hopefully more affordable... 

Are there any clusters I should avoid?


----------



## marc (Mar 10, 2008)

All of them, It really is bad...

Better to commute a little bit more and not wake up and go to bed with the smell of sewage next door.


----------



## zin (Oct 28, 2010)

Another problem is the main entrance, it's the one everyone uses (there's another 2 I believe but not convenient) so when leaving for work and coming back from work there is gridlock.


----------



## ALLAITH (May 19, 2011)

Hi
To rent in intermational city that is good location, and the prices it`s also good compaer with other dubai places.
But i belive that the services there it`s little less
i did not rent there befor, but i use to go Gym there, there is some complexes are very nice, and there is other you feel it`s just place to sleep


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

Are you still being employed by sharjah american school in the al warqa'a region? 

Maybe DSO or Mirdiff area as in between is the schools locations ?? There is public transport using the bus between those locations and your school.


----------



## Alex7 (Mar 24, 2011)

If your school is in Academic City, Silicon Oasis is also a convenient location with nicer environment.

Although there are some nice buildings in International City such as Riviera Residences and CBD buildings. Definitely stay away from Morocco cluster. I used to live in China cluster when I first came to Dubai and I used to think that it was okay if you have car and not really looking for fancy facilities (cos they just don't have any, at all). Though there are basketball courts in China scattered across buildings.


----------



## Rutilius (Jan 22, 2011)

Stay away from Persia, Morocco and China. Crime is higher in England.


----------

